# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Bàn về cách sử dụng Alpha Step chay song mã cho thanh răng, bánh răng

## CKD

Alpha Step, theo tầm hieeuir biết hạn hẹp thì không thể đấu nối hoặc config deered có thể đảo chiều motor theo ý muốn. Vậy nên trong trường hợp dưới đây cần làm như thế nào.

- Máy chạy song mã, thanh răng bánh răng. Cần 2 motor chạy ngược chiều nhau để kéo ở 2 bên.
- BOB Mach3 hoặc NCStudio chỉ output có XYZ, khong óc slave axis.
- Không dùng thêm mạch đảo tín hiệu (invert) hoặc cơ cấu cơ khí.

Mình thì có nghĩ đến, nhưng không có điều kiện thực nghiệm nên không chắc là có dùng được không. Nay các bác có cao kiến thì xin chỉ điểm. Vì thấy có nhiều bác rất chật vật khi dùng alpha chạy song mã.

_Ảnh không liên quan lắm, nhưng thêm vào cho đở trống_


Thanks các bạn đã tham gia chủ đề.

----------


## Nam CNC

2 bộ drive nào chú CKD , tui đang có 2 cái máy chạy song mã anpha visme bi luôn đó nha , nhăm nhe làm 1 con cạnh tranh datron nè 

---- nếu nói 10 thì tui đếm lại chắc 20 bộ à nha hehehe.


mà cho hỏi CKD chạy song mã anpha bị vấn đề gì , tui 1 phát ăn luôn.


tết rãnh mở topic chơi con song mã ăn kim loại màu cấp chính xác cao luôn , mỗi ngày mỗi tiến lên chứ không thôi forum nó nhàm.

----------


## CKD

Cụ Nam cho em hỏi phát.
- Có bao nhiêu người cần mua alpha (cần vì rất nhiều cụ khen ngon) và có bao nhiêu người mua được?
- Cụ cứ thử chạy song mã, thanh răng bánh răng với NC Studio, hay mach3 (không chạy slave-axis). Nếu cụ không dùng thiết bị hổ trợ mà chạy được em xin tôn làm sư phụ nghề điện  :Smile: 
- Có cụ nào chạy được rồi hê lên, em bái sư luôn cho nhanh. Chứ em là em bó giò với vụ này rồi. Vì bó giò nên với em là vô phương  :Wink: 

Hay nói đơn giản là cụ nào làm được một cặp alpha quay ngược nhau, mà không cần dùng trục phụ, không cần dùng mạch invert thì xin đăng đàn chỉ giáo. Từ nay em xin chừa, không dám chê alpha nữa ạ. Vì với em, em chỉ thấy alpha kém chổ này.

----------


## Nam CNC

đấu dây tín hiệu điều khiển của 2 drive song mã vào 1 chổ là xong mà ( nối song song làm 1 ), tui làm như vậy đó và chạy cho máy in 3D lên đến 15m/min cho bước ren 10 ấy , có sao đâu ta. Không tin bữa nào đến nhà chạy cho xem.

----------


## CKD

Đại ca không đọc kỹ à. Thanh răng, bánh răng, hai motor quay ngược nhau.

Cụ có kỹ thuật riêng để 2 motor quay ngược nhau khi dùng chung tín hiệu thì chỉ em với. Đừng giấu nghề nha, xấu lắm.
Chứ dùng chung tín hiệu, chạy cùng chiều quay thì em học lớm biết rồi. Có cái vụ kia là không biết thôi.

----------


## Nam CNC

anpha chưa biết cách đấu dây chạy ngược chiều hehehe


để đọc hết công dụng 36 cái chân xem chạy ngược chiều được không rồi tính

----------


## Gamo

Mấy cha thiệt... cái mạch đảo chiều đó cũng có quái gì đâu... Mà lão Nam chuyên làm máy khắc dấu, nữ trang, đâu có dùng thanh răng bao giờ...  :Wink: 

Sau khi qua thăm lão Giang Bin Laden tao mới giác ngộ, máy xài step motor cùi như lão ấy mà khối đại da, cũng có uy tín trong giới CNC mà còn phải qua nhờ lão gia công hộ...

----------


## Ona

ké tí.

Mấy bác cho hỏi là chân số 1 của con asd16A-C tính từ chân nào vậy mấy bác ?  a, b, c hay là d

----------


## Nam CNC

ona xem cái giắc đực của nó có đánh số rồi đoán ra vị trí nào trên giắc này  , chứ trên giắc này không có số 


Gamo , mày biết người ta là đại gia thì người ta đâu có thời gian nhiều để chạy đó mà chứ đâu phải người ta làm không được..... còn tao chưa phải đại gia nên tự làm hết.

----------


## ppgas

> ké tí.
> 
> Mấy bác cho hỏi là chân số 1 của con asd16A-C tính từ chân nào vậy mấy bác ?  a, b, c hay là d



Hình cho nó sanh động.

----------

elenercom, Gamo, linhdt1121, Ona

----------


## emptyhb

> Mấy lão cùi bắp toàn bàn lùi.
> Người ta đã mua rồi, có cụ nào thương tình giúp người ta đổi alpha với HBS đê. Chứ chém khơi khơi rồi bỏ chạy không.
> 
> Bác Kem solero nói đúng rồi, bác chủ đả thử theo chưa & kết quả thế nào? Xét về cách dùng, mấy bộ HBS dùng y như mấy bộ step thường thôi, cứ các switch mà setting.
> 
> Mà đố cụ nào búng tay phát ra được chục bộ alpha đó, toàn đầu cơ với đầu nậu. Đố cụ nào chạy song mã mà ghép trực tiếp 2 bộ driver được đó.


Em ghép được nhé bác  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nam CNC

Nói được làm được , chú ghép được mà không chỉ cho anh em thì tui hận chú .

----------


## solero

> tết rãnh mở topic chơi con song mã ăn kim loại màu cấp chính xác cao luôn , mỗi ngày mỗi tiến lên chứ không thôi forum nó nhàm.


Step muôn đời chỉ là step thôi. Em không có xèng lên servo không giống như một số bác có xèng cũng ... Đắng, à mà thôi.

----------


## CKD

> Mấy cha thiệt... cái mạch đảo chiều đó cũng có quái gì đâu...


Đã nói là không dùng thêm mạch, không dùng slave axis (vì NCStudio không có slave axis).
Mạch thì cũng không phức tạp nhưng đâu phải bác nào cũng làm được?




> Em ghép được nhé bác


Bác bật mí với, thật tình là bó giò với con này.

_Về ý tưởng để thực hiện, không có mạch, đảo chiều quay cho alpha cũng có nghĩ đến.. mà không có đồ để thực nghiệm để kiểm tra nên chưa dám công bố._

----------


## Gamo

> Hình cho nó sanh động.


Trả tui cái jack, bonus thêm chục cái nữa càng tốt  :Wink:

----------


## biết tuốt

không hiểu ý lão Chuyên Khoan Đục  (CKD) lắm 
.....Đố cụ nào chạy song mã mà ghép trực tiếp 2 bộ driver được đó....??
tức là từ BOB xuất tín hiệu trục Y cho 2 driver  cũng lúc hả?

----------


## CKD

> không hiểu ý lão Chuyên Khoan Đục  (CKD) lắm 
> .....Đố cụ nào chạy song mã mà ghép trực tiếp 2 bộ driver được đó....??
> tức là từ BOB xuất tín hiệu trục Y cho 2 driver  cũng lúc hả?


Nôm na là 2 driver dùng chung 1 tín hiệu step/dir cho nó dể hiểu ạ. NCStudio nó chỉ có output XYZ là hết, muốn chạy nhiều motor cho một trục thì cứ gộp chung vào.

----------


## huuminhsh

các cụ dào xới thêm thêm đi cho em hóng hớt cái vụ 2 moto này với .

----------


## Nam CNC

Solero kia đá xéo tui hả ? Tình thiệt là éo biết AC servo nên bỏ qua chứ không phải không nâng cấp lên servo .

Tại sao dùng anpha mà muốn nâng cấp thêm , em cũng nói thiệt bác biết lý thuyết anpha nhiều hơn em , nhưng xử dụng thực tế hiệu quả và màu nhiệm thì bác thua em , bác có bao giờ tìm hiểu cặn kẽ chỉnh 2 cái nút thần thánh xài cái máy tính thế nào mà em chạy mấy con dấu mà máy Hiệp phát cũng phải thua cái máy cùi em chưa ? em dám nói chạy dấu 2D chưa thua ai chứ không nói là hơn hết.

em hiểu nó , nó còn dư tiềm lực khai thác , do đó muốn dàn cơ ngon hơn nữa , chính xác hơn nữa để đẩy nó lên đỉnh cao nhất cho cái mảng làm dấu 2D của em , lúc em làm máy em sẽ thử nghiệm và chia sẽ hết cho anh em về kết cấu và khai thác nó .... thôi khỏi chém gió em có cha KhoaC3 là đồng minh mà hắn chạy sản phẩm thì ai cũng xem video cũng biết.

Đợi đó đi , em sẽ đi đến tận cùng con anpha cùi trước khi lên AC servo ( loại đời mới xíu chứ cũ thì cũng tèo ) , em là xe lu mà , chậm lắm nhưng đến đâu vết đến đó.

----------

GOHOME

----------


## GORLAK

Hóng hớt dzụ step hấp dẫn quá  :Smile: )

----------


## biết tuốt

> Nôm na là 2 driver dùng chung 1 tín hiệu step/dir cho nó dể hiểu ạ. NCStudio nó chỉ có output XYZ là hết, muốn chạy nhiều motor cho một trục thì cứ gộp chung vào.


nc mấy bác chạy gỗ vẫn đấu song mã chung step/dir  ,chạy driver step chắc không vấn đề gì
em chạy mach3 thì cho thêm ic đệm vào để đảm bảo tí hiệu không bị " yếu " , chứ nhiều lúc nó bị hụt 1 cái là vặn vẹo cái máy luôn

----------


## GORLAK

> nc mấy bác chạy gỗ vẫn đấu song mã chung step/dir  ,chạy driver step chắc không vấn đề gì
> em chạy mach3 thì cho thêm ic đệm vào để đảm bảo tí hiệu không bị " yếu " , chứ nhiều lúc nó bị hụt 1 cái là vặn vẹo cái máy luôn


Ý bác CKD nói Step ko bàn, chỉ bàn dùng con Alpha chạy thanh răng, 2 con chạy ngược nhau thôi.

----------

CKD

----------


## Gamo

Ý CKD nói là máy cùi quá, sai số lớn nên khi chạy song mã, alphastep nó báo lỗi... 

Nhưng đó là máy cùi thôi, chứ mấy tên như tên Nam ròm làm gì làm alphastep báo lỗi được. Cái này là tên CKD sửa máy song mã cho cha cùi mía nào đó nên lấy ra hù cha Nam đấy mà

----------


## CKD

Mấy bác đúng là tay nhanh hơn mắt. Có đọc nội dung em viết cái gì không vậy.

Với em thì alpha không có chức năng cho đổi chiều quay motor. Với HBS thì có param để đổi chiều, với step thường thì có thể đảo dây motor để đảo chiều. Vậy bác nào làm cho 2 motor alpha quay ngược nhau khi dùng chung lệnh step/dir mà không cần thiết bị trợ giúp *XIN GIƠ TAY*. Cụ *GÀ* hay cụ nào có làm được thì xin chỉ giáo. Có rất nhiều anh em dùng alpha chạy song mã, thanh răng bánh răng đều phải tự mày mò, chế cháo thiết bị hổ trợ để dùng. Mà chế cũng không quá khó, mỗi tội không mấy anh em rành điện tử, nên cứ phải rị mọ.

Còn việc ngon bổ rẻ gì em miễn bàn. Vì ngon bổ rẻ mỗi người đòi hỏi mỗi kiểu, éo thống nhất nên tranh nhau tới tết công gô cũng không có kết luận đâu. Nhất là có những bác chưa bao giờ dùng đến những loại được đem ra so sánh.. mà nghe tới tên thì chê nó nó như cái ức gì á.

Trả lại chủ đề của bác chủ.
HBS86 thì nó đúng chỉ có 2 size motor thôi là 4/8N. Về VN không hiểu sao nó lòi ra thêm con 12N.
Nếu không can thiệp vào các param thì người dùng chỉ chọn được dùng motor 4 hay 8N, tương ứng driver sẽ điều chỉnh dòng điện & các thông số khác về mặc định cho 4/8N.

Muốn ngon hơn thì phải kết nối vào máy tính, điều chỉnh các param để motor được tối ưu hơn với tải. Vì mấy thông số nâng cao này buộc phải kết nối máy tính nên một số bác đánh giá là nó không thân thiện. Cũng đúng... nhưng khi cắm vào thì nó có các đồ thị, bài test để kiểm tra xem motor hoạt động thế nào. Không thì test & hiệu chỉnh bằng tay & mắt à. Chính xác thế éo nào được. Tính năng này gần giống với các servo á, tuning trên máy tính sẽ trực quan hơn rất nhiều vì bài test thể hiện được rất nhiều thông số mà tai & mắt không nghe & nhìn thấy được.

Về nóng.. thì HBS86 thuộc dạng chạy nóng so với một số dòng HBS khác. Không so với các hãng khác. Tuy nhiên, nóng ở mức nào? Theo ước đoán chắc khoảng 60 độ. Vì sờ tay vào & để luôn được chắc tầm đó.

----------


## ppgas

> Trả tui cái jack, bonus thêm chục cái nữa càng tốt


Ghét nhứt mấy người đã cho mượn mà còn đòi lại  :Smile:  kkk
Hôm nào ghé đi ngang Q1 thì ới cái nhé, còn không để ghé Q2. Mượn 1, bổ sung thêm 2. Nhà 1 rổ nhưng để đập ra lấy lõi đồng  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## biết tuốt

> nc mấy bác chạy gỗ vẫn đấu song mã chung step/dir  ,chạy driver step chắc không vấn đề gì
> em chạy mach3 thì cho thêm ic đệm vào để đảm bảo tí hiệu không bị " yếu " , chứ nhiều lúc nó bị hụt 1 cái là vặn vẹo cái máy luôn


em đang chuẩn bị đi uống bia với mấy lão nên tay nhanh hơn mắt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
để chạy anpha ngược chiều nhau thì em sẽ dùng con 74hc14 nhằm tạo ra 2 tín hiệu DIR   0-1  ngược nhau là được

cách nữa em chưa thử , lúc nào thử xong em báo cáo
cái này hình như cách đây mấy năm có tay trên non cao hỏi em , em xui bận như vậy không biết hắn làm chạy có ngon k ta? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Gamo

----------


## emptyhb

> Nói được làm được , chú ghép được mà không chỉ cho anh em thì tui hận chú .


Em chỉ cần bác Nam chỉ điểm hoặc bán rẻ cho em mấy con motor ARM911 thôi là em chỉ luôn




> Với em thì alpha không có chức năng cho đổi chiều quay motor. Với HBS thì có param để đổi chiều, với step thường thì có thể đảo dây motor để đảo chiều. Vậy bác nào làm cho 2 motor alpha quay ngược nhau khi dùng chung lệnh step/dir mà không cần thiết bị trợ giúp *XIN GIƠ TAY*. Cụ *GÀ* hay cụ nào có làm được thì xin chỉ giáo. Có rất nhiều anh em dùng alpha chạy song mã, thanh răng bánh răng đều phải tự mày mò, chế cháo thiết bị hổ trợ để dùng. Mà chế cũng không quá khó, mỗi tội không mấy anh em rành điện tử, nên cứ phải rị mọ.


Bình thường các bác đấu chung 10, 12 với GND còn 9,11 là 2 dây tín hiệu. Bây giờ các bác đổi lại 9, 11 với 5V, còn 10, 12 là 2 dây tín hiệu là đảo được chiều.

Không biết cách của em có đơn giản quá không ạ.

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, cnclaivung, Gamo, haignition, hminhtq, huuminhsh, Luyến, Nam CNC

----------


## CKD

> Bình thường các bác đấu chung 10, 12 với GND còn 9,11 là 2 dây tín hiệu. Bây giờ các bác đổi lại 9, 11 với 5V, còn 10, 12 là 2 dây tín hiệu là đảo được chiều.


Cách của bác, mình có nghĩ đến như đã nói ở trên. Mô tả như hình dưới


Nhưng chưa thực nghiệm nên không rỏ là có làm việc Ok ko?
Với lại cách này chống chỉ định với các output là open colector. Vì nếu kênh Dir không xác định trạng thái thì cả 2 opto đều active.

Giờ đã xuất hiện sư phụ emptyhp, cụ Gà chắc không hiểu gì đâu  :Big Grin:  hí hí
Thấy cụ Gà & cụ Nam chém quá mạnh tay, nên kích lên xem các cụ ấy có giải pháp nào không ấy mà.

----------


## Khoa C3

> Nói được làm được , chú ghép được mà không chỉ cho anh em thì tui hận chú .


Ơ em cứ tưởng ghép bình thường chứ nhỉ. Máy em đâu hơn 2 năm rồi vẫn đang chạy mà nhỉ. 1 vitme bước 5 1 thằng bước 10.

----------


## emptyhb

> Ơ em cứ tưởng ghép bình thường chứ nhỉ. Máy em đâu hơn 2 năm rồi vẫn đang chạy mà nhỉ. 1 vitme bước 5 1 thằng bước 10.


Cụ này tay lại nhanh hơn mắt rồi. song mã cho thanh ranh nhé! 2 motor quay ngược chiều

----------


## Nam CNC

có lần đấu ngược như thế sao nó không nhúc nhích gì thế ta , thì ra thêm 5V vào dây 9-11 thì nó nhúc nhích HAHAHA , chú thiên thài mò mẩm ghê ta , hãng nó có nói cái vụ này đâu , bán lại công thức cho hãng đi.

----------


## Luyến

> Bình thường các bác đấu chung 10, 12 với GND còn 9,11 là 2 dây tín hiệu. Bây giờ các bác đổi lại 9, 11 với 5V, còn 10, 12 là 2 dây tín hiệu là đảo được chiều.
> 
> Không biết cách của em có đơn giản quá không ạ.


Cụ ăn gì ko để em cúng ah. Khiếp

----------


## Nam CNC

Sau cái tuyệt chiêu này thì anpha lại rất hot đây..... nhập hàng 911 đi occutit ơi , vẽ khỏa thân hoài cứng người mệt lắm.

----------


## Gamo

Cần mua 1 bộ 911, huhu.... ko chơi HBS  :Wink: 

Đùa thôi, 1 bộ HBS86 giờ khoảng bao nhiêu nhỉ? 911 hiếm quá, cháy 1 phát là khóc huhu luôn...

----------


## CKD

> Cần mua 1 bộ 911, huhu.... ko chơi HBS 
> 
> Đùa thôi, 1 bộ HBS86 giờ khoảng bao nhiêu nhỉ? 911 hiếm quá, cháy 1 phát là khóc huhu luôn...


Học tập bác vinacnc á, step thường vẫn vi vu hàng ngày.

----------


## Nam CNC

quen rồi không nói chứ tìm được cái món có hồi tiếp rồi thì ít ra nó an tâm hơn , đi ăn hủ tiếu mì được chứ ngày xưa lo lắng đứng kế bên mỏi chân thấy cha.


Bác Nhatson nâng cấp lên nha , có thêm option cho anh em an tâm đi ăn hủ tiếu nhá.

----------


## linhdt1121

> Sau cái tuyệt chiêu này thì anpha lại rất hot đây..... nhập hàng 911 đi occutit ơi , vẽ khỏa thân hoài cứng người mệt lắm.


Em tưởng cái này nó bt mà, máy em cũng bị vậy và có alo cho cụ kem và cụ hướng dẫn em vậy nhưng cảm giác là cách này ko ổn lắm.
Máy em trước đó chạy step, em test về zero rất ổn, nhưng do driver tự nhiên lăn ra chết nên em thay asm66aa vào, phần cơ ko thay đổi gì nhưng khi chạy file lớn, lúc xong về home thấy có chút bị lệch về 1 phía, đã test nhiều file khác nhau và cùng 1 kết quả

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## CKD

Thì đó, cái gì mình không chắc thì không dám bày cho người khác làm.
Bác nào làm rồi thì xin cho luôn cái cấu hình máy với ạ. Mình quan tâm phần cài đặt, bob, đời driver.

Vụ lắn đùng ra chết thù cũng bình thường thôi. Mấy bộ này nó cả chục tuổi rồi.

Nếu được thì chơi kiểu chính thống là đệm cái invert vào. Về lý thuyết mình thấy an tâm hơn.
Chỉ là cây nhà lá vườn, không phải ai cũng làm đươc và khogo phải ai cũng mua có linh kiện ngay.

----------


## emptyhb

Em đấu theo cách này cho tất cả driver, nhiều máy khác nhau, kể cả driver đời mới hơn, nhiều năm rồi.

Trong đó có cả máy của bác Khoa C3 mà chưa gặp vấn đề gì.

----------

CKD, cnclaivung

----------


## linhdt1121

Máy của em giờ nó đi ở nhà khác rồi nên ko có clip test.
Em xài vitme 16 bước 20, chạy nc studio.
Ở trên em chỉ nói cách đảo chiều thôi, nhưng như vậy với em thì vẫn cứ là ok vì máy gỗ mà, chả lo lắm.
Còn em nghĩ chạy song mã cho máy gỗ cũng chả có vấn đề gì, vì trục x nó đảo chiều ko biết bao nhiêu lần mà sai số vẫn chấp nhận được, còn trục y nó cũng đảo chiều ít nên có thể không sao.

----------


## emptyhb

> Máy của em giờ nó đi ở nhà khác rồi nên ko có clip test.
> Em xài vitme 16 bước 20, chạy nc studio.
> Ở trên em chỉ nói cách đảo chiều thôi, nhưng như vậy với em thì vẫn cứ là ok vì máy gỗ mà, chả lo lắm.
> Còn em nghĩ chạy song mã cho máy gỗ cũng chả có vấn đề gì, vì trục x nó đảo chiều ko biết bao nhiêu lần mà sai số vẫn chấp nhận được, còn trục y nó cũng đảo chiều ít nên có thể không sao.


Đang thanh răng sao lại sang vitme vậy bác?

----------


## CKD

Bác ấy dùng alpha, chạy xong check home thấy sai mà chưa rỏ nguyên nhân.

----------


## linhdt1121

Ở trên em chỉ nói phần 1 là đảo chiều ko dùng thêm bất cứ cái gì hỗ trợ thôi.

----------


## tranphong248

> Alpha Step, theo tầm hieeuir biết hạn hẹp thì không thể đấu nối hoặc config deered có thể đảo chiều motor theo ý muốn. Vậy nên trong trường hợp dưới đây cần làm như thế nào.
> 
> - Máy chạy song mã, thanh răng bánh răng. Cần 2 motor chạy ngược chiều nhau để kéo ở 2 bên.
> - BOB Mach3 hoặc NCStudio chỉ output có XYZ, khong óc slave axis.
> - Không dùng thêm mạch đảo tín hiệu (invert) hoặc cơ cấu cơ khí.
> 
> Mình thì có nghĩ đến, nhưng không có điều kiện thực nghiệm nên không chắc là có dùng được không. Nay các bác có cao kiến thì xin chỉ điểm. Vì thấy có nhiều bác rất chật vật khi dùng alpha chạy song mã.
> 
> Thanks các bạn đã tham gia chủ đề.


chào bác. e là tay mơ nhưng thấy cũng hứng thú nên có ngu ý thế này ah:
1. Nếu lắp trục motor theo phương thẳng đứng thì xoay motor cho 2 cái đối mặt nhau.
2. Nếu lắp theo phương nằm ngang thì 2 motor cùng hướng về 1 bên ( cách này phải thiết kế thanh răng nằm chênh lệch nhau vì 1 motor phải nằm dưới gầm máy.
Có sai sót gì các bác thương tình bỏ qua.
Thanks

----------

CKD

----------


## emptyhb

Vậy giờ máy đó cỗng không còn để kiểm tra. Nhưng theo em khả năng lớn là do thay xong vặn khớp nối lại chưa chặn hẳn, vẫn bị trượt. Hoặc 1 bệnh nữa mà bác Khoa C3 gặp phải đó là hỏng vitme.

----------


## Nam CNC

tui nghĩ hàng điện tử kĩ thuật đã chạy được thì ok , nếu có sai số thì phải xem lại cả hệ thống mới biết đúng sai , chú empty thì tui không nhầm thì chú ấy có kha khá con máy , mà toàn chạy anpha , chưa thấy lỗi lầm gì , còn chú Linh thì có 1 con máy mà bị lỗi thì xác suất lỗi không từ anpha mà ra , cho hỏi chú Linh xài cái BOB gì ? đa số nhiễu ở con BOB hay phần cơ khí ở khớp nối.


hàng mới nó ổn định tuổi thọ hơn hàng cũ là điều tất nhiên nhưng với điều kiện là hàng tốt , hàng chính hãng chứ hàng copy hay hàng gì đó mà cả catalogue của hãng cũng không có cái mã đó thì những món này nằm ngoài quy luật đó , 1 ví dụ khá phổ biến là anh em hay xài biến tần , biến tần 2nd đã chạy ok thì nó sống lâu và xác suất chết ít hơn mấy em hàng mới china mà ngay cả cái web hay catalogue online cũng éo có.

----------


## Khoa C3

> Cụ này tay lại nhanh hơn mắt rồi. song mã cho thanh ranh nhé! 2 motor quay ngược chiều


CÓ cái mẹ gì đâu, tớ đấu sai dây suốt nó vẫn chạy mà.

----------


## Khoa C3

> Cần mua 1 bộ 911, huhu.... ko chơi HBS 
> 
> Đùa thôi, 1 bộ HBS86 giờ khoảng bao nhiêu nhỉ? 911 hiếm quá, cháy 1 phát là khóc huhu luôn...


Hô 1 phát em lòi ra vài chục bộ cho hehe

----------


## GORLAK

Theo ngu kiến của e mấy bác nào muốn cho chạy thanh răng mà ngược motor thì cứ ráng kiếm con nào có 2 đầu cốt mà quất nha =))

----------


## huuminhsh

cho em hỏi ngu cái.như chạy song mã làm thế nào để không lệch 1 bên mất vuông giữa các trục đã lệch thì phải lệch cả 2 ( step thường ạ)?



> Theo ngu kiến của e mấy bác nào muốn cho chạy thanh răng mà ngược motor thì cứ ráng kiếm con nào có 2 đầu cốt mà quất nha =))


bác tính nối cứng 2 moto hả ?

----------


## linhdt1121

> tui nghĩ hàng điện tử kĩ thuật đã chạy được thì ok , nếu có sai số thì phải xem lại cả hệ thống mới biết đúng sai , chú empty thì tui không nhầm thì chú ấy có kha khá con máy , mà toàn chạy anpha , chưa thấy lỗi lầm gì , còn chú Linh thì có 1 con máy mà bị lỗi thì xác suất lỗi không từ anpha mà ra , cho hỏi chú Linh xài cái BOB gì ? đa số nhiễu ở con BOB hay phần cơ khí ở khớp nối.
> 
> 
> hàng mới nó ổn định tuổi thọ hơn hàng cũ là điều tất nhiên nhưng với điều kiện là hàng tốt , hàng chính hãng chứ hàng copy hay hàng gì đó mà cả catalogue của hãng cũng không có cái mã đó thì những món này nằm ngoài quy luật đó , 1 ví dụ khá phổ biến là anh em hay xài biến tần , biến tần 2nd đã chạy ok thì nó sống lâu và xác suất chết ít hơn mấy em hàng mới china mà ngay cả cái web hay catalogue online cũng éo có.


Thôi, các bác tập chung thảo luận cho thanh răng đi. Chuyện của em là em nói cách đảo chiều mà ko dùng mạch invert, còn nó chạy như nào thì em nói theo kết quả em đã thực tế chạy máy.
Cái lỗi của máy em thì em tạm khẳng địmh là do em đảo chiều theo cách đảo dây tín hiệu, bằng cach nào đó nó bị sai số tích lũy, chạy điêu khắc, đảo chiều nhiều lần thì nó sai số lớn, chứ cắt mấy file 2d thì ko vấn đề gì.

----------


## CKD

Giải pháp thì đã có đó các bác.
1. Là dùng mạch invert, cái này là chính quy, đúng với lý thuyết.
2. Là đấu ngược, như bác emptyhd (chân cho alpha) và all như cái hình mình post bên trên đó.
3. Các giải pháp cơ khí hay motor gì gì là không nên vì độ khó nó quá cao so với 2 cách trên.

Hehe.. mà nghĩ ngộ. Phải kích bên phải, đá bên trái, vừa xoáy và xoay thì mới có giải pháp. Bình thường các bác có sáng kiến đều giấu làm của riêng hết  :Smile: 

Cám ơn các bạn tham gia nhiệt tình nhé. Xin lỗi vì lỡ đá xoáy ai đó  :Big Grin:

----------

cnclaivung, huyquynhbk

----------


## biết tuốt

> Giải pháp thì đã có đó các bác.
> 1. Là dùng mạch invert, cái này là chính quy, đúng với lý thuyết.
> 2. Là đấu ngược, như bác emptyhd (chân cho alpha) và all như cái hình mình post bên trên đó.
> 3. Các giải pháp cơ khí hay motor gì gì là không nên vì độ khó nó quá cao so với 2 cách trên.
> 
> Hehe.. mà nghĩ ngộ. Phải kích bên phải, đá bên trái, vừa xoáy và xoay thì mới có giải pháp. Bình thường các bác có sáng kiến đều giấu làm của riêng hết 
> 
> Cám ơn các bạn tham gia nhiệt tình nhé. Xin lỗi vì lỡ đá xoáy ai đó


hôm qua đi uống bia off   cũng bị 1 cụ béo kêu ca , mấy cha trong nam hay chia sẻ mấy thằng ngoài bắc chả nói năng mẹ gì chỉ nói phét tào lao  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
các cụ thế nào thì em không biết chứ cái thân em thì em nghĩ ,  mình biết thì thiên hạ cũng biết từ đời bố tỏng nào rồi , nên chỉ bác nào new em mới trả lời  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
em thì chả ngại đá xoáy hay đá đểu , theo em đá đểu là 1 đông lực phát triển và trọc tức được người khác cũng là 1 thú vui tao nhã keke mặc dù 1 lần hồi trẻ trâu em tí ăn đòn 
ô ba má  từng  phát biểu (hình như ở vn nhưng bị cut)  sự chỉ trích hàng ngày làm ta lớn lên 
trở lại vấn đề đảo chiều anpha
cách 1 thì ai cũng đã biết và 1 con 7hc14 có vài ngàn đồng  cách này đương nhiên an toàn hơn
cách 2 cũng có bác làm và cách này em đoán có sai số nếu đảo nhiều --tạm nghi ngờ cách này 
cách 3  bác nào rảnh hơi đảo dây động lực và dây encoder xem sao???? em nghĩ cũng đến cách này là hết

----------


## ktshung

Em có cái máy chạy song mã. Dùng 2 con HBS 4Nm. Trước này dùng 2 driver. hôm rồi tự nhiên nghĩ bậy, mới lấy 1 Driver gạt lên nấc dùng cho động cơ 8Nm rồi đấu song song 2 động cơ 4Nm vào, bỏ bớt 1 hồi tiếp đi. Đến giờ này hai em nó vẫn chạy ngon lành, rờ chả cái gì nóng. Không biết lấu nó có bị gì ko các bác nhỉ

----------

h-d

----------


## biết tuốt

chạy được lâu chưa bác hưng? có tèo thì teo ngay rồi , còn chưa tèo thì chắc chạy đến lúc tèo , xong thay lại fet chắc chạy tiếp được

----------


## duonghoang

> Em có cái máy chạy song mã. Dùng 2 con HBS 4Nm. Trước này dùng 2 driver. hôm rồi tự nhiên nghĩ bậy, mới lấy 1 Driver gạt lên nấc dùng cho động cơ 8Nm rồi đấu song song 2 động cơ 4Nm vào, bỏ bớt 1 hồi tiếp đi. Đến giờ này hai em nó vẫn chạy ngon lành, rờ chả cái gì nóng. Không biết lấu nó có bị gì ko các bác nhỉ


--- Đấu như bác giống như chạy 1 step thường với 1 hbs rồi, con kia ko có hồi tiếp về nó lỗi mất bước thì ko dừng máy đc sao bác.
--- Em cũng chạy Alpha muốn đổi chiều gắn thêm 1 con 7414 là xong rồi.

----------

ngocpham

----------


## suu_tam

Theo ngu kiến của em là 1000 tệ cho một bộ hybrid mới toanh.
Chạy khỏe ầm ầm, kích thước tiêu chuẩn, biết dừng khi lỗi,...

----------


## ngocpham

Cho em hỏi thêm vào topic này, em không rành về phần điện:
Em có 03 Alpha Step, tín hiệu Alarm của cả 3 lấy ra đưa về nối chung vào một ngõ vào của BOB thì có được ko? Có cần cách ly gì ko? BOB loại Robot3T LPT
Cám ơn các bác!

----------


## h-d

> Cho em hỏi thêm vào topic này, em không rành về phần điện:
> Em có 03 Alpha Step, tín hiệu Alarm của cả 3 lấy ra đưa về nối chung vào một ngõ vào của BOB thì có được ko? Có cần cách ly gì ko? BOB loại Robot3T LPT
> Cám ơn các bác!


mình thường đấu tín hiệu alarm 3 driver vào 3 rơ le rồi nối tiếp các tiếp điểm rơ le, rồi mới đấu vào BOB

----------

CKD, ngocpham

----------


## ktshung

> --- Đấu như bác giống như chạy 1 step thường với 1 hbs rồi, con kia ko có hồi tiếp về nó lỗi mất bước thì ko dừng máy đc sao bác.
> --- Em cũng chạy Alpha muốn đổi chiều gắn thêm 1 con 7414 là xong rồi.


Vâng, em cũng chỉ cần thế thôi bác ạ

----------


## vanlam1102

> mình thường đấu tín hiệu alarm 3 driver vào 3 rơ le rồi nối tiếp các tiếp điểm rơ le, rồi mới đấu vào BOB


tín hiệu alarm trong alpha là thường đóng, khi nào có lỗi alarm mở ra nha bác. e thì e cứ đấu nối tiếp hết với nhau rồi cho vào 1 chân trong bob.

----------

CKD, GORLAK, ngocpham

----------


## tranhung123456

> ké tí.
> 
> Mấy bác cho hỏi là chân số 1 của con asd16A-C tính từ chân nào vậy mấy bác ?  a, b, c hay là d
> 
> Đính kèm 30548


cái này bạn không có rắc của nó phải không  ngay góc C tính từ dưới lên là 1 2 3 đối diện là 36 , 35 ,34

----------


## Himd

Anh em cho hoi driver Alpha dây điều khiên hàn giắc nối cần mấy dây    và cho biết chức năng từng dây nhé . Cảm ơn

----------


## ngocpham

Cần 6 dây hàn cho jack điều khiển nhé (chân 9,10,11,12,25,26), chức năng từng chân như bên dưới

----------

CKD, GOHOME, Himd

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> Hóng hớt dzụ step hấp dẫn quá )


Em cũng hóng hớt như bác mà đọc hết trang thứ 4 mà vẫn chưa thấy. Vậy nên có bác nào rành nói sơ qua vụ mắc nối step và thiết lập thông số như thế nào đi ạ. Cụ thể là pk596 và driver udk5114 ạ  :Smile: ). Em xin chân thành cám ơn.

----------

CKD

----------


## th11

servo hay HBS. theo em dùng ac Servor để đạt dược tốc độ mong muốn thôi ạ, hôm bữa cái máy dùng HBS của em nó bị lỗi trục X ( báo lỗi dừng trục x) nhưng trục Y và Z vẫn chạy làm hư phôi, vì em dùng mach3 mà nó không có hồi tiếp từ Driver về BOB nên thua ạ

----------


## ngocpham

> servo hay HBS. theo em dùng ac Servor để đạt dược tốc độ mong muốn thôi ạ, hôm bữa cái máy dùng HBS của em nó bị lỗi trục X ( báo lỗi dừng trục x) nhưng trục Y và Z vẫn chạy làm hư phôi, vì em dùng mach3 mà nó không có hồi tiếp từ Driver về BOB nên thua ạ


Mình nghĩ là HBS cũng có ALARM như tài liệu của hãng, nếu có thì hồi tiếp về BOB giống như Alpha thôi


Mình chỉ chém gió vì chưa dùng HBS bao giờ

----------


## huyquynhbk

các bác cho e hỏi hai chân 24 , 25 đấu như thế nào để khi 1 trong 2 cái lỗi thì cả hai motor đều dừng ah.thanks

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> các bác cho e hỏi hai chân 24 , 25 đấu như thế nào để khi 1 trong 2 cái lỗi thì cả hai motor đều dừng ah.thanks


chân 24,25 nếu ko lỗi lúc nào cũng ra 24v. bác câu ra cái relay cho từng driver sau đó tiếp điểm relay thường hở bác đấu nối tiếp với nhau cho ra 2 dây.

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## Luyến

> servo hay HBS. theo em dùng ac Servor để đạt dược tốc độ mong muốn thôi ạ, hôm bữa cái máy dùng HBS của em nó bị lỗi trục X ( báo lỗi dừng trục x) nhưng trục Y và Z vẫn chạy làm hư phôi, vì em dùng mach3 mà nó không có hồi tiếp từ Driver về BOB nên thua ạ


cu đấu kiểu gì mà driver HBS lỗi lại ko dừng máy ah. Với mach3 em câu thẳng vào chân 10 stop lỗi là dừng liền

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

> 2 bộ drive nào chú CKD , tui đang có 2 cái máy chạy song mã anpha visme bi luôn đó nha , nhăm nhe làm 1 con cạnh tranh datron nè 
> 
> ---- nếu nói 10 thì tui đếm lại chắc 20 bộ à nha hehehe.
> 
> 
> mà cho hỏi CKD chạy song mã anpha bị vấn đề gì , tui 1 phát ăn luôn.
> 
> 
> tết rãnh mở topic chơi con song mã ăn kim loại màu cấp chính xác cao luôn , mỗi ngày mỗi tiến lên chứ không thôi forum nó nhàm.


Bác đang chạy Song mã, mình cũng thích Song Mã.. 
Bác đang xài động cơ, driver và sờ bím nào vậy ? 
Mình còn yếu và gà mờ... Cần sự chỉ giáo của các Bác.. Thank...

----------


## CKD

Chủ đề dài quá mà chưa có kết luận nhỉ? Em tạm kết thế này, thấy sai thì các bác góp ý để hiệu chỉnh lại nhé. Chủ đề này hỏi về alpha.. thôi thì em mở rộng ra thêm dòng HBS & Ezi-Step luôn nhé.

Alpha + HBS + Ezi-Step thì em dùng qua hết rồi các bác ạ. Nó có thể gọi là closed step nhưng em thấy nó không có sửa sai kiểu servo, lúc chạy thì như step thường. Tức cứ step step thôi, khi phát hiện sai thì nó bù vào cho đủ step. Có một cái hay mà không rỏ Alpha & Ezi có hay không đó là HBS nó có current loop. Hay chổ nào? Khi motor đã lắp vào hệ cơ khí rồi thì moment quán tính rotor nó bị ảnh hưởng theo tải. Khi đó dòng của motor khi chạy nó bị ảnh hưởng. Vậy nên HBS nó có current loop tuning. Ảnh hưởng thế nào?
Thường thấy (với em thì motor HBS nào mới mua về cũng dính phải) khi lắp vào máy, chạy chậm nó kêu gừ gừ. Đó là do nó không smooth lắm. Cái này là do driver điều khiển dòng chưa chính xác. Muốn nó êm.. thì phải tuning cái current loop. Tuning xong khi chạy chậm nó sẽ êm ru ru. _Tính năng này.. thì cụ Nam sờ pín có trải nghiệm trên dòng Gecko, cụ ấy bảo là smoothstep gì đó_ 
Ngoài ra thì mấy dòng này còn có thông số như là GAIN, nhưng thường là rất khó thấy sự khác biệt khi thay đổi. Với Alpha thì vụ này khá dể nhận biết. Khi GAIN thấp các bác quay motor sẽ thấy nó ghì ghì lại, buông tay thì nó trả về. Với GAIN cao thì nó cứng ngắt  :Smile: 
Vụ GAIN này ngoài cái này thì thế nào?.. GAIN cao quá cứ nghĩ là nó chính xác hơn, nhưng chưa chắc à. Điều chắc chắn là motor sẽ nóng hơn.

Trở lại câu hỏi.. là *mấy con này chạy song mã được không*?
*-----> Vô tư đi ạ... vì nó chỉ là step mà thôi.*

Vấn đề khác mà ở trên em mạnh miệng đố mọi người chạy song mã với Alpha mà không cần thêm thiết bị.. *Vấn đề thế này*.
- Song mã thì thường mọi người chạy 2 motor đối đầu (thanh răng, bánh răng) nên 2 motor sẽ chạy ngược chiều nhau. Chỉ có vài bác sang chảnh mới chơi song mã vit me, đơn giản vì nó phức tạp & đắt thôi.
- Alpha không thể đảo chiều motor nếu không có can thiệp từ bên ngoài. HBS & Ezi thì cho phép đảo chiều bằng cách config driver.
- Cả 2 thằng này đều có ALARM nên có thể đấu nối báo lỗi thì dừng máy. HBS còn cho phép config trạng thái alarm là active LOW hay HIGH luôn.

Trong mấy con closed step mà mình có trong tay thì thằng này là like servo, chạy y như servo theo cách nhìn nhận của mình. Thằng này là thằng nào?
-----> *CoolMuscle step*.. mình đã test ở đây http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/58...ll=1#post81190
Thằng này mà gain cao thì nó hunting (run động) rồi cộng hưởng, rồi alarm y như servo.

----------

Đăng Tuấn, huyquynhbk, Luyến

----------

